# Finally set up!



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks to all those who were involved with helping me to get set up again







really enjoying it!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Time to wish you a super, jolly Christmas then! Cool kit.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks like a lovely corner!


----------



## Shaf (Dec 4, 2018)

Very nice.


----------

